# Anybody read Kobo and Sony books on iPad and Nook Touch?



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

If I have a Kobo or Sony book on a tablet (probably iPad) and Nook Simple Touch, would the notes and highlights I make sync to the other device?  

I'm thinking they won't but thought I would ask instead of assume.


----------

